# 2011 Queen of Kings Ladies Mackerel Tournament



## JoeZ

We're baaaack!!!!

Sorry it's taken so long to gather the details and get it posted but ...

June 3-4 at Paradise Bar & Grill on Pensacola Beach
The 4th annual Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament will be set once again against the beachside backdrop of Paradise Bar & Grill where lady anglers will fish for a guaranteed first-place prize of $2,000 on a $150 entry per boat.

For those who do not know, men may drive, bait hooks and gaff but that's about it. This event takes the women from a side prize to spotlight. Sure, there's no $10,000 top prize but it's also not based on an un-Godly 80-boat field with a $500 entry fee. 

Entry fee is $150 per boat - unlimited anglers (how ever many women you think you can handle guys) with a top prize guaranteed at $2,000. 2nd-4th places are based on 30 boats and are as follows: $1,250, $750 and $500 plus a prize for the Princess (junior angler).

There also will be the snapper, wahoo and dolphin jackpots for $20 each with $100 thrown in for each species off the bat by Paradise. These also are ladies only.

Friday night (June 3) captain and anglers meeting with mandatory sign out. Saturday (June 4) fishing and scales from 5 to 7:30 p.m. No morning check out, sign out Friday and go if you got'em.


----------



## Brad King

Can't wait Joe... South Again will be back in the field again this year. Nothing like fishing in King tournaments from a Bay Boat!!!


----------



## Tide In Knots

Stacie and Gabbie can't wait!!!


----------



## JoeZ

Should be a great year, everyone's pretty fired up after a longer-than-average offseason. Looking forward to it.


----------



## on the rocks

I will just have to get the Fat Jax chix on board for this and do better than 5th place this year...:yes:


----------



## hit man

Awesome, Joe!!! Can't wait!!!! Could you elaborate on the "snapper" award...is that a weight or looks category?....cash prize may not cover "bait"!! haha!!


----------



## CCC

Team "CCC" will include James Broxson and his wife Rachel (Of Broxsons Bait and Tackle) to join my wife and I, sounds like a great time.


----------



## JoeZ

Well now we'll have two of the local b&t's in it. The Hot Spots crew keeps threatening to take the wives. We'll see.


----------



## Steel Hooked

Wirelessly posted

Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquahollic

This sucks, I want to enter the tournament but the wife wants to go to Billy Bowlegs. Both events fall on the same weekend. What to do? What to do?


----------



## on the rocks

The Fat jax Chix are in!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Aquahollic said:


> This sucks, I want to enter the tournament but the wife wants to go to Billy Bowlegs. Both events fall on the same weekend. What to do? What to do?


Bowlegs no question. Fishing is fun but my god what a party Bowlegs is.


----------



## JoeZ

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Bowlegs no question. Fishing is fun but my god what a party Bowlegs is.


Hang out after the weigh in, it's a heckuva party at Paradise as well. Maybe not Bowlegs crazy but ...


----------



## JoeZ

Tournament books for the McGraw Insurance Service Queen of Kings are going out tomorrow. Look for them at all the local bait and tackle shops and other locations over the weekend.


----------



## JoeZ

Books are out and about - registration is OPEN!

Any over/under on the winning weight this year and whether or not it beats the Bud Light's top weight - like it always has?

Past winners were Board Room 2010 at 39+, Airborne in 2009 at 40.16 and RxCape in 2008 at 47.98.

I'll set the number at 42. Over or under?


----------



## Aquahollic

Is it a single fish weight or combined weight? As for the Billy Bowlegs thing, we have lived here for almost 3 years now and I have never been. My first summer was in Iraq, the second was in Afghanistan.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Aquaholic,

Thank you for your service to our country! The event is a single fish per species per boat tournament regardless of the number of eligible anglers on board. Hope to see you there. 

Brad


----------



## hit man

Tide In Knots said:


> Aquaholic,
> 
> Thank you for your service to our country! The event is a single fish per species per boat tournament regardless of the number of eligible anglers on board. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Brad


 
meaning, if the "BOAT" is in for ALL of the cash awards, 1 boat could sweep all the top prizes, but cannot win first, second, and third in any ONE species, right?


----------



## Tide In Knots

Correct


----------



## JoeZ

As Brad said, a boat can win 1st place in the open, 1st in the Princess, as well as 1st in any and all Wildcard prizes they enter (wahoo, dolphin and snapper).

With it being the opening weekend of snapper season, it could be a great chance to get your gas money back if you plan to target them and then maybe nab that 30-pound king on a flyline and take home a trophy and check for the king as well. I'd imagine that could go a long way in the impressing the wife with your fishing skills department and buy you some more boat time down the road.


----------



## JoeZ

After the weekend fishing trip in Baker (here) I'd like to announce that a portion of the proceeds from the the McGraw Insurance Services Queen of Kings will go to the Emerald Coast Chapter of Outdoors Without Limits. 

30 boats covers the payouts, anything above that goes straight to charity.


----------



## JoeZ

With all the talk on the tournament participation thread, here's your low entry fee event with a guaranteed cash prize that's more than 13x your entry fee. 
Sign up now, or at the captains meeting June 3.


----------



## JoeZ

Bay boats welcome. McLeod and Brad King are entering theirs.

Don't be scared.


----------



## Aquahollic

We're out. The wife is having surgery on the 2nd so I'll have to stay at home with her when she gets released on the 4th or 5th. Maybe next year. It sounded fun. Good luck everyone.


----------



## FLOSSYOU!

*Queen of kings!*

Awesome tournament. Floss you will be there again! Come on, fishing tournament, pre and post party at paradise... Priceless!!! Billy who? We prefer ballyhood.


----------



## JoeZ

FLOSSYOU! said:


> Awesome tournament. Floss you will be there again! Come on, fishing tournament, pre and post party at paradise... Priceless!!! Billy who? We prefer ballyhood.


Glad to have ya back. Lots of boats are coming back as well as lots of new ones. 

Should be a big field. See y'all Friday night.


----------



## straycat

Joe,

Can I get the GPS coordinates for Paradise Bar & Grill?

Jeff / Straycat


----------



## JoeZ

straycat said:


> Joe,
> 
> Can I get the GPS coordinates for Paradise Bar & Grill?
> 
> Jeff / Straycat



30°20'10.92N/87°08'03.03W Should put you on the tip of the dock.


----------



## Rogue Offshore

Good luck quint and Jake


----------



## JoeZ

We ended up with 21 boats! A pretty good rebound from last year's 6 entries.

With $7,130 in entries we will pay out $7,420 (with the guaranteed $2,000 first place).

If the top king is weighed by a boat that went across the board, it'll be worth $3,395.

The top snapper will be worth $480, wahoo $340 and dolphin $360.

Scales are open from 5 to 7:30. Y'all come on down and see what they bring in, grab a Bud Light and enjoy the sand at Paradise.

Thank you to everyone who entered, all of our sponsors and supporters.


----------

